# 2 year old rips off his diaper, poops on floor



## RavenStar (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Mamas,

I am writing as a mama and an auntie. My nephew is the most active child I have ever met. He also doesn't want to wear diapers anymore. He has a big brother and is wanting to wear underwear. However, he always poops in his underwear or poops on the floor, or rips off his poopy diaper. You get the picture.

Do you recommend:

1. Letting him go naked and try to "catch" his poops. (as in Elimination Communication or Diaper Free)

or

2. Finding some kind of diaper/pull-up that he can't get off.

Also, if you pick number 2 (haha, no pun intended), does anyone have any diaper recommendations for a toddler that can get everything off?

We are all really tired of dealing with poop on our floors, stairs, etc.

Any helpful advice is welcome. Thanks!


----------



## EchoSoul (Jan 24, 2011)

There is a dad who created a literal diaper-belt, 



 Although, coming from an ECing mom, I'd say to take the plunge and try to potty train him, since 2 years old seems to be the time when they're trying so hard to be little grown ups and I'd say let him try and be a big boy and use the potty, but up to you guys really.


----------



## RavenStar (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, EchoSoul! That diaper belt looks like it might work. I forwarded the link to my sister-in-law. Ultimately she needs to decide if she's going to be proactive with getting him to the potty. He pulls off his diaper or underwear and poops on the floor. Or he poops in his underwear or diaper and rips it off. The "diaper belt" might work. He seems to find a way out of everything. He can take all his clothes off and dress himself. He's almost 2 1/2. So yeah, it's probably time to go forward with pottying. Thanks, again!


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd take the plunge. He doesn't like being dirty (rips off poopy diaper) and is aware sometimes when poop is coming (rips off clean diaper). It will take time and accidents for sure but I would go with it. From what I read, many kids get beyond the "I wanna be just like mommy and daddy" by 3 and want to do things their way so this may be a golden opportunity. Just make sure to use gentle techniques, dont push or coerce him and always have a potty in the room he's playing in. I hope his mom takes the plunge!


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Take the plunge! He's telling you that he's ready. My DS2 did the same thing before his second birthday, around 20 months I think. Also because he was seeing his bigger brother use the bathroom. It was messy for a few weeks but sooooooo worth it! One thing that really helped us was to have several little potties around the house and for DS2 to see DS1 (then about 3.5 yrs) using them. It didn't take long before he was 98% clean. It took me a little while to get up the courage to start going without diapers when we left the house and it was winter so it was a lot of work to go for bathroom breaks at every stop but we got through with hardly any accidents. Now at 2.5 he sees DS1 (4.5) going without a diaper at night, which is new as of a few weeks ago, and is desperate to also be dry at night - he's very determined to be just like his brother so I'm sure it won't be long before I'm done with diapers, day and night. I say definitely go for it now while he's giving you the opportunity. To me, forcing him into diapers sends entirely the wrong message to him when he is clearly saying that he wants to be done with them. Besides, he may get used to going in his pants again and have to start over again in the future.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

He is practically begging you for a potty. Buy four, put them everywhere, and get started. I really like Diaper Free Before 3.


----------

